# Heating element PT-200



## sena (Dec 6, 2012)

hi found this today , i have some info regarding it . 
http://ebookbrowse.com/pt200-kn3015e-tc3916-ceramic-wirewound-rtd-element-pdf-d374318187


----------



## butcher (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice detective work.
Does the heater work, have you ohmed it out? 
Is it worth more as a heater, and if so is there a market for it? 
Is it better to tear into it to get the wire?


----------



## sena (Dec 6, 2012)

butcher said:


> Nice detective work.
> Does the heater work, have you ohmed it out?
> Is it worth more as a heater, and if so is there a market for it?
> Is it better to tear into it to get the wire?



hi butcher , found this in scrap yard today ,this my first attempt liked to know how it will be inside ill post some pictures of it , i don't know weather its working or not .


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not so sure it is a heating element. PT-200 sounds like a resistive thermal sensor. Basically a thin Pt coil that have the resistance of 200 ohm at zero degrees C.

http://www.westmexico.com.mx/pfd/heraeus/catalogos/1.-Catalogo_Ceramico.pdf

Pictures of what you find out would be cool. 

/Göran


----------



## scrappile (Dec 6, 2012)

Tag has it as an RTD , a Thermocouple the type (J / K / R / S / T / B / E ...) tells temp range and metal in it. Two dis similar metals produce small volt/amp when heated, the wire is about a $ 1/ft,


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 6, 2012)

scrappile said:


> Tag has it as an RTD , a Thermocouple the type (J / K / R / S / T / B / E ...) tells temp range and metal in it. Two dis similar metals produce small volt/amp when heated, the wire is about a $ 1/ft,



If you figure out the thermocouple type, you will know what metal it's composed of.

Here is a table for thermocouple that may help in determining what type of thermocouple you have.







To me it almost looks like some type of pressure vessel thermocouple temperature unit. But that's a wild guess.

According to the link that was provided by Sena:

http://ebookbrowse.com/pt200-kn3015e-tc ... d374318187



> Construction: A platinum coil is sealed inside a high purity aluminum oxide ceramic body.



I think most likely the Pt in the part number refers to the use of Platinum in the construction. So if it's Pt, it's worth far more than $1.00 per ft.

Scott


----------



## scrappile (Dec 6, 2012)

SBrown said:


> scrappile said:
> 
> 
> > Tag has it as an RTD , a Thermocouple the type (J / K / R / S / T / B / E ...) tells temp range and metal in it. Two dis similar metals produce small volt/amp when heated, the wire is about a $ 1/ft,
> ...




Scott, 
I was talking about the Extension Wire ,  being about a dollar a ft,

added -- must work on details 

did find some info for a controller that mentions inputs from 
UniversalRTD (Pt-100 / Pt-200 / CU-53) and
Programmable through front keypad may be the P . 
Rosemont' , Allen Bradley , are some that I used to know , when working with them a lot. 


http://www.4trade.info/temperature_transmitter_series_tt_04_product216257446.html


----------



## sena (Dec 7, 2012)

took the wire out and melted , tested with nitric it was copper .


----------



## sena (Dec 7, 2012)

picture after striping the wire inside


----------



## hank hettinger (Dec 13, 2012)

The unit nameplate tells us RTD 200 PT which means two hundred ohm platinum RTD. To me as an installer means the element doing the temp sensing is platinum with a resistance of 200 ohms, the wire is going to be copper,not platinum,and the housing around the element will probably be 304 stainless. To sense temperature,RTD's are cheaper than thermocouples if the distance is great,because copper wire can be used,rather than thermocouple wire which is expensive even in type K and type T. I have never scrapped an rtd for precious metals,but i've installed and removed hundreds of them in oil refinerys,gas pumping plants and powerplants. A good source of information on both RTDS and Thermocouples is Omega Engineering, they put out annual books, see the "Temperature Book", I've bought from them for many years. Instruments in a plant are numbered and tagged ,the tag will say T-____ or TT-_____ for temperature instruments and PT-___ for presure transmitters,which drew my attention to this thread title of Heating Element PT-200 which is obviously a gross error in designation by ISA standards. Though,I am old,i am new to the forum,and so far only sent scrap to refiners and collected from buying mil surplus and disassembling obsolete electrical and electronic equipt,i want to refine rather than sell as assay fees and other charges eat up any profit. i've done better on the plain scrap metal than my precious metals.


----------

